# P-38 +Tail gunner



## johnbr (Mar 27, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKdLbEQ6Dv8_ 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIIqY81T67E_ 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilArlZzLW-U_


----------

